# ergebnisse friedrichsbrunn



## banjo-ellritze (2. Juni 2003)

hallo,

manche von euch waren ja am we in friedrichsbrunn....
hat von denen vielleicht jemand eine ergebnisliste und kann die mir per email schicken oder sagen wo ich die im netz finden kann. auf der veranstalter-homepage ist nichts zu holen und ich habs verpennt nach dem rennen mir eine zu besorgen...

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## Duffy Duck (2. Juni 2003)

moin banjo- geht mir genauso-bin zwar letzter geworden,aber die ergebnisse hätte ich auch gerne-!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (2. Juni 2003)

@Banjo

stimmt du warst ja auch da, hast du denn nicht die vielen ESKler gesehen?  

ich hatte mal ne Liste in Händen, habh deinen Namen auch gelesen, aber weis leider die Platzierung net mehr

aber der Veranstalter wollte eigentlich bis Montag eine reinstellen, mal schauen obs noch was wird


----------



## feeelix (2. Juni 2003)

wo stellen sie die denn dann rein?

ich will auch wissen, wie langsam ich war!!!



feeelix


----------



## banjo-ellritze (2. Juni 2003)

ergebnisse unter www.friedrichsbrunn-harz.de.....


----------



## steinbeißer (2. Juni 2003)

moin


guckst du hier:


http://www.friedrichsbrunn-harz.de/


----------



## feeelix (2. Juni 2003)

danke!!!

ööööööh! ich bin vorletzter!

das nächste mal schlafe ich doch mehr als 5 stunden und trinke weniger als 5 bier!   

gruß

feeelix


----------



## kleine.marco (2. Juni 2003)

steht jetzt alles auf der website drauf...

was sagt ihr zu der tollen organisation?
man sollte der rennleitung doch mal sachte kritik zutragen oder?

morgen von mir mehr an dieser stelle....

gruß marco


----------



## bigf00t (2. Juni 2003)

wieso zur hölle nochmal stehe ich nicht in der ergebnisliste  

ich denke mich mit den 2h 9min vom tacho einfach mal hinter EL auf platz 22


----------



## eL (2. Juni 2003)

genau man mach dat ...warst ja knapp hinter mir 
hmmm der 21te und nur 3 plätze hinter marcus is fürn nach 7tagedauerhöhenmeterfressen geplagten eigentlich garnet schlecht


----------



## chubika (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo Steffen,



> _Original geschrieben von steffen heinze _
> *...
> bin zwar letzter geworden
> ...*



Was ist denn passiert?
Panne?

Ciao
Der Frosch - neugierig
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duffy Duck (3. Juni 2003)

ne carsten, keine panne. zwar zweimal kette runter aber alles in sec bruchteilen behoben. habe im wald am verpflegungstand immer aufgetankt und das in ruhe. bin auch noch nie solch eine lange strecke im wald gefahren,ausserdem war es ja als marathon deklariert und nicht als rennen . für solch eine strecke bin ich einfach nicht gut genug! war aber trotzdem genial, der viele dreck, die letzte runde ganz allein- zum teil auch ohne streckenposten, aber man färt ganz ohne stress. so, und jetzt schaue ich mal auf die ergebnisse. war schön euch mal wieder zu sehen wenn auch nur kurz!


----------



## sketcher (3. Juni 2003)

Einige Fotos des Rennens finden sich auf den Seiten des ESK.

http://rikman.net/esk/gallery/sp_harz03_frank?&page=2

Da kommen auch noch Fotos von mir mit dazu, aber die Filme werden noch entwickelt.

Grüße
sketcher


----------



## rob (3. Juni 2003)

der rikman wird die ergebnisseliste optisch noch ein wenig aufarbeiten (die internetseite von dem wsv ist ja wirklich obergrottenschlecht) und ins berlinforum stellen.

rob, derunter2stundengebliebenist



edit: und hier ist die liste schon


----------



## Marcus (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> hmmm der 21te und nur 3 plätze hinter marcus is fürn nach 7tagedauerhöhenmeterfressen geplagten eigentlich garnet schlecht  *



...haetten wir mal fuer gleiche Wettkampfbedingungen (Bier anstatt Wasser im Flaschenhalter, Singlespeed) gesorgt, wuerdest du hier nicht solche grossen Toene spucken 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phiro (3. Juni 2003)

nochmal an dieser Stelle Respekt für alle die sich durch diesen Modder durchgekämpft haben, vorallem an die zahlreichen Singlespeeder und die Absolventen der großen Runde

da hatte ich es ja ziemlich einfach mit 27 Gängen und meiner kurzen Runde  

lag aber sicher auch daran das an diesem Tag (fast) alles bei mir gestimmt hat, da störte das miese Wetter nur am Rande  


gruß an alle Finisher


----------



## eL (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> ...haetten wir mal fuer gleiche Wettkampfbedingungen (Bier anstatt Wasser im Flaschenhalter, Singlespeed) gesorgt, wuerdest du hier nicht solche grossen Toene spucken
> ...


ach marcus seh es endlich ein....gleiche wettkampfbedingungen füren doch nur zum beweis das die tage wo ich mit dir auf einem fitnislevel war längst gezählt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> ach marcus sieh es endlich ein: gleiche wettkampfbedingungen führen doch nur zum beweis, dass die tage an denen (wo) ich mit dir auf einem fitnesslevel war längst gezählt sind  *




r°b


----------



## eL (3. Juni 2003)

schaiszendreck die verdammte hitze is schuld


----------



## sketcher (5. Juni 2003)

Die Bergarbeiter sind startklar:


----------



## sketcher (5. Juni 2003)

A.D und Trilli am Start:


----------



## sketcher (5. Juni 2003)

Rikman mit aufmunitioniertem Singlespeeder:


----------



## sketcher (5. Juni 2003)

Man sammelt sich:


----------



## sketcher (5. Juni 2003)

Es ist vollbracht. So sehen echte Eisenschweine aus: 

(mehr demnächst in der ESK-Gallerie)


----------



## kleine.marco (5. Juni 2003)

Diesmal hab ich großes Glück gehabt, denn mein Kumpel Steffen (Heinzelmann) + ich haben uns mitsamt unseren Coaches ( Antje + Britti) eine Hütte in Fbrunn gemietet  somit war dann am Samstag morgen Pünktlichkeit garantiert J
Also auf zum Start und feststellen, daß der ESK die Übermacht hält  macht aber nischt.
Die große Runde startet als ich mich grad warm fahre und schnell noch mal zum Quartier maschiere, um die Regenjacke einzupacken...(ihr könnt euch denken warum J), aber eigentlich ist es ja warm. 
Dann schnell Richtung Güntersberge gedüst zum warmwerden und pünklich (1min vor Start) vorn in den Startblock gequetscht. Los gehts mit richtig viel Speed (schön die Übersetzung zum Anschlag treten!) und da es keinen Klügeren gab, hats 3Plätze vor mit erstemal richtig böse gekracht (zum Glück waren ja Sannies ruckzuck vor Ort...)
Also  mein Strike jetzt an Platz 6 liegend schön Tempo mitgegangen, aber man soll ja auf sein Herz hören und schön zogen ein paar Biker wieder vorbei...(keine Angst die krieg ich schon noch...)Bei dem ganzen Staub den man dann die ganze Zeit frißt wünschte ich mir eine kleine Husche Regen herbei (war ja drauf vorbereitet)...aber was dann folgte war dann doch ein wenig zu viel (mit Brille abwischen kam ich nicht mehr nach). Ergo hängte ich mich an den CANNONDALE RAVEN Biker dran und nahm vorsichtshalber im Abschnitt mit dem sandigen Boden  das Tempo weg, wodurch recht bald eine Gruppe auf mich aufmerksam wurde und promt überholte, was natürlich nicht zu meiner Motivation betrug zumal es mittlerweile heftig von oben trommelte! Mein Tiefpunkt war aber erst erreicht, als ich die nette Schiebepassage sah an der sich manch Fahrer versuchte...aber vorwärts und runter vom Bike + locker ein paar Mitleidene zu Fuß überholt (die clicks am Fels oben sauber gekickt und wieter gings) Ab jetzt war schon richtig viel Dreck am Bike - da konnte man die schön rutschigen Abfahrten ohne Reue genießen und ruckzuck war auch die erste Runde vorbei, aber der Regen hielt an....Auf Zielhöhe konnte ich die mitgereisten Fans mit einem dreckigen Grinsen vom Gaudi unterwegs überzeugen. Ab jetzt hatte sich der Rhythmus eingespielt und ich hielt michmeist allein auf der Strecke und konnte Tempo machen (aber Kurven sind vorsichtig anzufahren...manch einer hat das nicht berücksichtigt à davon zeugen zwei gerade-aus-fahren Bremsspuren). Das BIKEWÜRSTCHEN näherte sich von hinten und zog dann langsam davon....Am Vpunkt2 traf ich dann auch wieder den Heinzelmann, wie er fleißig Schnittchen wegzauberte J Dann wieder die Schiebepassage und siehe da...eine Menge noch vor mir an Bikern!! Also los!! 3 Mann konnte ich überrennen der Rest war dann schon zu weit weg. GAS ! auf die Abfahrt und erst mal dummerweise beim Einlenken ein tiefes Schlammloch erwischt...KLATSCH! wieder hoch und weiter. Vorerst keiner mehr in Sicht.....doch dann kurz vor Friedrichsbrunn konnte ich drei sichten...einer war schnell gestellt  die beiden anderen greifbar nah. Dem nächsten erging es dann ähnlich schnell, aber DAS BIKEWÜRSTCHEN wehrte sich! Die Zielgerade in Sicht versuchte ich einen Vorstoß, um dann schnell zu bemerken, daß die Kräfte so nicht reichen werden. Ab in den Windschatten und den entscheidenen Vorstoß abgewartet  auf ihn! Vorbei  eine Radlänge  aber auch links am Zieleinlauf vorbei!!! **KOTZ** so kams dann zum 10. Platz
Trotzdem happy da zu sein und schnell inne Hütte zum duschen und das bike kümmerte ich mich später ausgiebig...
Leider waren inzwischen auch die Sicherungsposten abgerückt und ebenso die Zuschauer, aber das Rennen ging ja noch 2h weiter...?
Nach und nach kamen alle an und verschwanden dann auch schnell denn ...es regnte noch immer. Der arme Heinzelmann mußte noch kämpfen während ich schon wieder beim Essen war. Ich hätte die Runde sicher nicht noch mal fahren wollen....
DESHALB: Respekt allen die die 96km und 1864! hm durchgehalten haben!

Ich möchte noch an dieser Stelle ein paar Worte zur Org. loswerden und euch bitten, daß wir vielleicht gemeinsam den Veranstalter ein paar Anregungen zum Rennen geben!
à TOPS:
Essen nach dem Rennen! + ausreichend Nahrung an den Vpunkten (ich erinnere an die Hohnstein Trophy)
viele Bilder auf der Homepage zum Rennen
à FLOPS:
kein Rettungsdienst!
keine elektr. Zeitmessung (man beachte die Startgebühr)
unzuverlässige Streckensicherung + schlechte Kennzeichnung (kleine Schilder und nicht sichtbares Zielplakat à durch Zuschauer verdeckt)
sehr ungenaue Hm Angaben  mein Polar hat für zwei Runden 932hm!
keine Übersicht über die Teilnehmer (Steffen wurde nicht mehr auf der Stecke vermutet!)

Wer mir sagen kann wo man hier Bilder aufm Forumserver hinterlegen kann, den bitte ich das zu tun, denn ich hab eine Menge vom Rennen.

Marco


----------



## kleine.marco (5. Juni 2003)

...


----------



## kleine.marco (5. Juni 2003)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (5. Juni 2003)

@kleine.marco

naja ich weis ja net wie dein HM geeicht ist, aber meiner hat grademal 660HM angezeigt, was sich ja auch mit den Angaben des Veranstalters ungefähr decken würde
und so wenig Anstiege wie in der Strecke drin waren, glaube ich auch absolut nicht das es fast 1000HM waren, die knapp 700HM sind da eher realistisch


----------



## banjo-ellritze (6. Juni 2003)

also die abweichungen in den höhenmeterangaben würden michnmal interessieren!
muß man die dinger selbst eichen oder haben die funktionsbedingt einen mehr oder weniger große abweichung.
ich glaub die dinger funktionieren barometrisch. wenn nun beispielsweise ein gewitter aufzieht, der luftdruck sich also verändert, müßten die dinger ja eine veränderung der höhe anzeigen, ohne eigentlich höhenmeter zurückgelegt zu haben....
wie sehen eure erfahrungen mit so einem gerät aus, ich spiele nähmlich mit dem gedanken mir auch ein solches zuzulegen.

zwar kein beitrag zum eigentlichen thread-thema, aber ich als thread-eröffner darf mir das erlauben...


gruesse,
mathias


----------



## Duffy Duck (6. Juni 2003)

hm hin oder her, aber das dort kein sani zur stelle und auch keine vernünftige streckensicherung oder kontrolle vor ort verweilte ist echt mies. ich hätte auch irgendwo mit gebrochenen knochen im wald liegen können, ausser  antje und britt oder marco hätte das niemand gewusst. ich denke das der veranstalter sich dieser verantwortung nicht bewusst war. trotzdem fand ich es nicht schlecht. also bis dann


----------



## kleine.marco (6. Juni 2003)

Also ich hab einen Polar S710.
Der misst die ganzen hm's barometrisch und natürlich kommt es 
Wetterbedingt zu Abweichungen...aber soviel?
Ich werde mich mal gleich an den Polar High Tech Service wenden und dann ma schaun, wieviel das ausmachen könnte.
Aber guckt mal auf das Höhenprofil - sieht für mich nicht sehr professionell aus oder?

Ich hab den Polar übrigens kurz vorm Start geeicht, wo ja eigentlich schon scheiß Wetter im Anmrarsch war....

                                !!!ALL @ ALL!!!
Wie schaut's eigentlich aus mit nem Teilnehmer brief an den Veranstalter damit die Sache im nächsten Jahr besser läuft?


Gruß Marco


----------



## sketcher (10. Juni 2003)

Zwei Hallenser Sportfreunde hätten gern die Bilder, die ich von ihnen gemacht habe, sagte man mir. Also leg ich sie mal einfach hier ab:


----------



## sketcher (10. Juni 2003)

noch eins: (wat für'n Kerl, oh mann)


----------



## darkdesigner (12. Juni 2003)

Moin Sketcher,

danke für die Bilder, ich kümmer mich drum das die zwei Bescheid wissen  
Bis bald,
dd


----------

